

'Curiosity' Killed The Apathy? #fundNASA Crowdfunding Plea Goes Viral - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/06/curiosity-killed-the-apathy-fundnasa-crowdfunding-plea-taking-shape/

======
D_Alex
I hope space exploration becomes cool again!

Also... soon it will be _40 years_ since the last man walked on the moon. Need
to do something about that. Can we register NASA as a charity so donations
become tax deductible??

